
I’ll never bring my phone on an international flight again. Neither should you - colinprince
https://medium.freecodecamp.com/ill-never-bring-my-phone-on-an-international-flight-again-neither-should-you-e9289cde0e5f#.llbetjchp
======
oompahloompah
Burner phones are pretty good for this but I've seen another solution to it,
at least for apple devices (though it should work on anything).

Run an OS X VM and connect your phone to it. Run a full backup of the phone
and then wipe your phone and transfer the VM to networked storage such as
dropbox. Wipe the VM from your computer and then go on your flight, hand over
your blank phone and computer (or load dummy data) and leave the airport.
Download the VM and restore your phone.

You can also use this to secure work files from search and seizure by working
from the VM at all times (though this naturally is inefficient and can be
troublesome for some developers)

------
greenyoda
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13659864](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13659864)

